# Need some advice for my friend (Anadrol, Oxybol)



## jstah (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all. 

I told my friend that I am a member of this site and that you can gain great advice. He isn't a member so he asked me to do a post on his behalf.

My friend is currently on a course of Oxybol,there are many names for this so whatever you know it as. Please correct me if I am wrong but from research Oxymetholone is Anadrol, Oxybol etc.

Anyway long story short he is wondering whether he needs to take any PCT after his cycles. He is going to do two courses worth which is about 8 weeks. Thats 100mg a day. Obviously you get a lot of water retention and he wants to be able to keep his gains. He gets no side affects whatsoever and last time he took them he pretty much kept his gains but just didn't have as much as a 'pumped' look. But because he is going to do two straight courses he is wondering whether you need to take anything after. Is there anything that will help this?.

I personally wouldn't of thought you would really need to take anything after these. I know that you should only really take these when stacking with injectables etc but he is doing them on his own and I must say he looks great at the moment. It's his choice and I am only trying to do him a favour. Details about him:

Age: 22
Height: 5ft 10 
Weight: 170lbs 

All advice welcome.

Thanks

J


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 21, 2013)

your friend is a fool, and he will regret doing this


----------



## jstah (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes you're probably right there. He doesn't get any side effects at all which is strange. He just seems to be pumped all the time. I guess just because you don't have any it doesn't mean you actually don't have any. One thing he claims is loss of sex drive. I know a lot of you will slate him but still is there any advice for this 'fool'.


----------



## pieguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Anadrol is one of the worst candidates for oral only cycles. He'll probably be happy to keep a few pounds worth of gains. I still recommend a small regiment of clomid or toremifene if not a full pct. Something like 3 weeks of clomid at 50mg or 3 weeks of torem at 60mg. Triptorelin for 8 weeks of anadrol seems like a bit of overkill as does a full aromasin/clomid pct with hcg, but it doesn't hurt to say the least.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 21, 2013)

jstah said:


> Yes you're probably right there. He doesn't get any side effects at all which is strange. He just seems to be pumped all the time. I guess just because you don't have any it doesn't mean you actually don't have any. One thing he claims is loss of sex drive. I know a lot of you will slate him but still is there any advice for this 'fool'.



just because you can't see/feel the side effects immediately, doesn't mean they aren't there..

my advice would be to stop immediately and get on a full 4-6 week pct, clomid + aromasin taper (no hcg during pct)

and get on some liver support.

i hope is diet in on point, but considering how stupid he must be to do this, it most likely isnt


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 21, 2013)

*come on*



jstah said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I told my friend that I am a member of this site and that you can gain great advice. He isn't a member so he asked me to do a post on his behalf.
> 
> ...



I can almost guarantee your friend probably thought he was buying some adrol but is taking a ph at best. Most likely just some BS supplement... AKA he got ripped off! And rightfully so! He doesnt know shiot about this type of stuff and deserves to learn the hard way, even though he most likely wont learn shit.


----------

